# Vm xxx - bellairs mall



## incredible_hullk (19/11/17)

hi,

For the last month I have been going to bellairs mall branch on my weekly trip and have been asking for vm xxx 3mg

Has it been discontinued at the branch as I’m always told “we waiting for stock”

It’s convenient being walking distance from home and I enjoy supporting local

Thx


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Tagging @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for you @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi,
> 
> For the last month I have been going to bellairs mall branch on my weekly trip and have been asking for vm xxx 3mg
> 
> ...



Hi There

Thank you for bringing this to our attention, we will look into this for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

